# Who says fishing doesnt pay ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here ya go....... time to give notice to our significant other !
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=25...cabelas-contest&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-5


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

WHAT!!! No love for us northerners!!!-O,-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Odd choices of lakes including two community ponds in Price and Helper, but not in Scofield, Strawberry...??


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You could throw a million dollar bass in utah lake and know one would find it


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> You could throw a million dollar bass in utah lake and know one would find it


And that's probably exactly what they did!:rotfl:


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what type of fish they tagged?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Although it doesn't say specific fish tagged by state, here is what is listed on the Cabelas site. >>O

*Eligible Species of Freshwater Fish:*

*Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass, Spotted Bass, White Bass, Black Bass, Walleye, Perch, Cutthroat Trout, Rainbow Trout, Brown Trout, Lake Trout, Striped Bass (Striper), Wiper, Crappie, Blue Gill, Panfish, Channel Cat, Muskie, Northern Pike*


----------

